# Looking for an Ottawa teacher



## citizenkris (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm brand new to the world of electric guitar (got it a couple of years ago, and I'm finally finding the time to learn), and I'm looking for a recommendation on a teacher in the Ottawa area.

I'm really interested in learning to play the "right" way, if that really means anything. Can anyone recommend a good teacher?

My interests are classic to modern rock for the most part. I've done some general Google searching, and Dave Milliken seems to come up consistently at the top of the list for Ottawa teachers. Does anyone have any experience with him?

Thanks


----------



## flatfive (Sep 28, 2009)

Check out Robert Farrell (runs his own teaching studio) and/or Norm Howard (Simply Guitars).


----------

